# Philips TV Sender



## Tyrophobi (1. Dezember 2010)

Hallo


Ich habe heute meinen neuen Full HD TV von Philips bekommen.



Hab ihn gleich angeschlossen mit Strom und dem TV Kabel aus meinem alten Röhrenfernsehr.

Ich habe dann alle Bildeinstellungen eingestellt und bin dann zum TV Programm. Und hier kommt das Problem:


ZDF und das Erste laufen problemlos... genauso wie 3Sat.


Doch Prosieben, RTL, RTL2, Viva, Nick/Comedycentral und MTV gehen nicht o_O
Ich finde die zwar in der Programmliste alle und hab die auch schon sortiert aber wenn ich auf die Sender gehe steht da nur "Verschlüsselter Sender"


Wie kann ich die den freischalten? Bei meinem alten Röhrenfernsehr gehen alle Programme wunderbar...

Edit: Ich hab mich ma auf google umgeschaut, da schreiben manche was von extra sachen die ich alle dazubestellen muss o_O Das kann doch garnicht sein... ich will kein PayTV sondern meine ganz normalen Free Sender und das wird man doch ohne Extras einstellen können oder?


----------



## painschkes (1. Dezember 2010)

_Welcher TV ist es denn genau?_


----------



## Tyrophobi (1. Dezember 2010)

*Philips 32PFL5405H*

5000 Serie


----------



## painschkes (1. Dezember 2010)

_Was für eine Empfangsart hast du? DVB-T? DVB-S? DVB-C?_


----------



## Tyrophobi (1. Dezember 2010)

Was meinst du damit? Verstehe nix von der Technik da :/


----------



## painschkes (1. Dezember 2010)

_Habt ihr Sateliten-Empfang (Schüssel irgendwo hängen) oder Kabel-Empfang (aus der Buchse in der Wohnung - wo so ein Kabel verwendet wird) oder Terrestrischen-Empfang (meist eine kleine Antenne im Zimmer)?_


----------



## Tyrophobi (1. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Habt ihr Sateliten-Empfang (Schüssel irgendwo hängen) oder Kabel-Empfang (aus der Buchse in der Wohnung - wo so ein Kabel verwendet wird) oder Terrestrischen-Empfang (meist eine kleine Antenne im Zimmer)?_



Wir habe eine ganz normale Buchse in der Wand (Runder Stecker) da hab ich das Kabel reingesteckt und dann in den TV (auch Rundes Ende)


----------



## painschkes (1. Dezember 2010)

_Alles klar - also DVB-C (sofern es das Kabel ist was ich oben gepostet hab)

Wobei das eigentlich unwichtig ist (wieso frag ich eigentlich..  )

-----------------

Stell mal bitte Finnland anstatt Deutschland beim Sendersuchlauf ein - dann sollte das klappen._


----------



## Tyrophobi (1. Dezember 2010)

OK es geht =) 

Dankeschööön


----------



## painschkes (1. Dezember 2010)

_Kein Problem - ist ein bekanntes Problem da laut Philips der DVB-C-Tuner nicht unterstützt wird (obwohl es mit diesem kleinen Trick geht)

Wie auch immer - freut mich das es geht..auch wenn es mir erstmal wieder einfallen musste.. _


----------

